# New rod choices



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Need some advice from the more experienced casters. I am thinking that it may be time to purchase a new generation casting machine. I have traditionally thrown a tandem consisting of a Breakaway 12'6" 1509 2 piece 1piece and also an original Loomis 12 Surf as the light rod. Loomis good for 5-6 oz. and calmer waters Big boy good for 6-8 oz. and bait when shes rockin at the point. What would be suitable replacement options for either of these rods. I dont care for the parabolic old school feel, I want something I can snap. Shotgun cast with no wiggle. Line is in direct extension from rodtip at take off. There is no catching up of the weight and bait through the cast. Its loaded at the get go. No waste through out fulcrum. Breakaway is getting heavy as I am not getting any younger. What are the premier rods available that are not too long for beach casting, that have exceptional delivery and distance?


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

http://www.tackledirect.com/st-croix-lsc106mhmf2-legend-surf-casting-rod.html If this is in your price range this the direction I would go in. You won't believe how light and powerful this rod is. When I worked at TD we bent this thing every way possible, all out abuse and it took it no problem! I was sold...but, can't afford it! lol


----------



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

I am curious to see the answers, too


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

being able to bend a rod in store every possible way doesnt mean it wont break on cast.
like my rods.. when i bend them with line or hand. it takes a J shape. but when i cast it
it curls into a C chape under full compression.

do you use casting or spinning?


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

*Test drive*

Just got back from the beach trying out a couple of rods that belong to Longcast. He was sitting in the Drum when I went lookin for bait. I asked him the same question I asked you. He offered to let me test drive his Century Carbon Metal? and it was on. First I got to try an LDX with 3" nipped of the tip. Not bad with my stock 6500 Mag but still felt a little spongy compared to 1509. Also seemed to load differently. Popped my Abu and Longcast put on one of his 525 Mags with extra magnets, Varivas tapered shock, very driveable. Cast this set up 4 or 5 times. Good on distance and loaded similarly to the old Breakaway. For being 13'6" I did not stick the tip in the sand once. After that we put the 525 on the 1509 and tried that one awhile. Then after that 525 with aftermarket mag on the LDX and finally Aftermarket mag on 1509. What did I learn? That lighter rods don't neccessarily have less backbone than the big broomsticks That I learned on. Also after shunning my own 525 to basically a backup because it was to squirrly [ also have issue with 4 screws under spool] I will give it a fresh review with the new aftermarket mag sideplate that I left with. I still would like opinions as to what you think are the best choices for big casting rods for fishing are. My fear of anything longer than 12'6" is no more. Those in the know tell me more about CTS Makoi, AFAW, and other variations of Century that are available. Longcast thanks for the lesson.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Have you thrown any of the Wheeler rods?

Fusion Mag, Fusion, Inferno, ect?


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I threw the nail one time, almost too stiff. Couldn't feel it transmitting power like I can in 1509. Haven't thrown any of the others but would like to pitch the next one down.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

ooeric said:


> being able to bend a rod in store every possible way doesnt mean it wont break on cast.
> like my rods.. when i bend them with line or hand. it takes a J shape. but when i cast it
> it curls into a C chape under full compression.
> 
> do you use casting or spinning?


We beat the thing up more than just bending it in the store and playing around with it lol trust me everybody there fished the hell out gear and when something new comes in it gets fished, HARD. Those guys they fish, they're not there to sell product. The fact that work involves fishing is just a bonus lol


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

The Daiwa Saltiga surf is definitely another option too, check those out


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Ask Wheat if you can test drive the Saltiga 40. I also second the wheeler blanks. I cannot get away from my Fusion even after casting a ton of others that are supposed to be better or as good.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

im selling an AFAW Match .. maybe if someone has one down south to try.
you could like it. transmits power. has more backbone then most heavers.
but has a tip thatll dance from tiny bites.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I saw that for sale. Just curious how that will do here in Buxton. What is the sweet spot for lead and bait?


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Did you throw the Century Carbon metal?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

hurls 3-8oz+ bait very very far. with a nice 1" bunker chunk. i say 6oz is best. but 8 certainly isnt a problem
the tip is very very steady in the tides and wind.
on the field. i can unload the entire spool of 15# on an abu 6500 fishing reel using 150gram.

thumbburner chopped off 4" off the butt and 4" off the tip and it became his goto heaver right now.
if i used a heaver as much as you guys down south.
i would chop the tip too.
the rod seriously has balls. IMO this rod is stiffer then the afaw Beach


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Ooeric I will look around and see if anybody has one I can examine Sounds like a logical replacement for the lighter of my 2 rods[Stock loomis] Is it a thinwall blank or has it got beef. What particular cast is doing the dumping?
On a calm day here with no raging tide,all you need is a 5 or 6. With the closing of the point now people are forced to spread out a little more, which is just about like where I learned on Ocracoke, 5s and 6s welcome. I will keep it in mind. What other high end rods can you tell me about. 
Dawgfish I did throw the Carbon Metal, It was an awesome rod, very light, but with none of the characteristics of a thinwall[EG LDX, Penn Pro Guide] It felt very similar to my dinosaur 1509 as far as initial weight pick up at beginning of cast. Also like total lack of hard recoil as weight is leaving. I think this is where it surprized me the most. Although I was unfamiliar with it, I could snap it just like the big 1509 but without any of the bodily damage.I'm sure that SOB will cost me a shoulder replacement down the line. I threw it with a pyramid 6. But did not try anything heavier. Had issue with Penn Reel clamp that we were using but I'm sure that is minor. 2 thumbs up
Surf Cat How about a quick infomercial on CTS I read somewhere you ship them. Do you sell them?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

its a thickwall blank , its got beef. plenty of beef. you could use the butt to hit people like it was a stick.
its slight tip heavy. cause the rod has it be somewhat stiffer in the middle to let the soft tip detect them nibbles.
or else.. it wouldnt be called a MATCH rod.

i use a "aerialized" otg cast. or xcast or danny cast. flat arc. and mid swing pendulum.
with a regular fishing cast. its easy to throw half spool.

i also have the reducer for low reel use.
the reducer is full carbon... its hard enough you can use it as a billy club.. yes its THAT hard.
i really cant comment on recoil cause i can cast. like if it kicks you. kicking is usually from powering to early.
so i never really had this rod kick me. your always in full contact with the sinker on cast.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

MDubious said:


> The Daiwa Saltiga surf is definitely another option too, check those out


It's the Daiwa Saltiga *Ballistic *you want, not the basic Saltiga Surf and the 40-405 is the ticket.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Those they have at the Drum, I will test drive.


----------



## gvick (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a two piece one piece, a loomis, and have thrown the Daiwa Saltega 33. If I were to spend the money on a new rod, it would have to be the Daiwa 13'3". I ranged an additional 10-20 yards with the Daiwa throwing 6. Seems to have more backbone than the Loomis but much more action than the 2 piece. Curious, has anyone any experience with Ziplex?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Boy, where to begin ??

Personally, I keep going back to my WRI rods (Fusion, Seven Dust, Fusion Magnum, Nitro) for a lot of my fishing needs.

I have and use both a CTS in 5-8 and 8-12 oz versions. I also have an AFAW Big Beach, but at 14' long it tends to be a bit much for general fishing.

I like both the AFAW and CTS rods for their easy loading, lack of recoil, etc. 

Zziplex-- I have a primo synchro, primo lite, and a profile. These are easy going fishing rods, very forgiving, the primo good for up to 6 & bait, the primo lite better at 5 & bait, and the profile is excellent at 4 oz and a small bait, or as a long distance stingsilver rod. All these rods are approximately 13' in length-- with the synchro being 13'2".

On the heavier end of the Zziplex-- I have an HST and a ZTI. THe ZTI is rather forgiving, but the HST has an extremely fast tip, and can bite you if your timing is off.

A rod that has an extremely fast tip is going to recover quickly, but will have more pronounced recoil if your timing isn't spot on.

I don't mind having to hit a fast rod on the tournament field, but for fishing, I'm going to let the conditons dictate how much horsepower I need--- and use the least amount required to get the job done. I'd rather relax and fish a friendly rod that I can deal with cast after cast, instead of one that is going to push me around and punish me if I'm being lazy with it.

On the CTS-- I currently have one 8-12 oz blank in stock, 13', cobalt blue, will sell just blank, or build to suit. pm for details, if interested. Yes- I will ship.

THe CTS is light and very friendly, but not the best choice on days when you absolutely need to hammer a bait into the wind-- on those days I'll step up to one of my WRI rods--- usually the fusion-- to get the job done. 

I have an older all star 1509-- and altho a decent rod-- it does have a little more recoil than I like to deal with. 

I have a custom RDT Lami heaver, that just seems a bit soft to me now a days-- but very forgiving and plays a fish well.

I haven't cast them a lot myself, but have built on all of the Daiwa ballistic rod models-- they certainly seem capable and friendly enough.

The only way to know what you will be happy with is to try as many as you can, and decide for yourself.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanx for the wisdom, Is the Makoi a thinwall blank? Of your larger Zziplex, which is closest to Quattro, I have thrown that before. Any personal experience with Carbon Metal or Tornadoe? Thanx


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I threw the AFAW Match in the Charlotte tournament this past weekend. I love it! The tip is a tad light for heavy field groundcasting, but it still put a 150g out to 508' and a 125g to 474.5'. John Freeze had a Match there with some cut off the tip and it firmed the rod up if you wanted to throw heavier weights. I don't think I'm harnessing all the power in the stock rod yet, so the 4" cut probably wouldn't help me.

Stock, it would make a great loooong-distance 5-6oz and bait rod. That is exactly what it is designed to do, very specifically. The tip has enough power to send the lead out there a good ways and enough sensitivity to feel out bites at those distances as well.

If you can make it to Raleigh or Linden, you are more than welcome to give it a try.

Evan


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I certainly appreciate the offer. Its been 12 or 13 years since I have actually witnessed a distance competition. Perhaps it is time I come and observe what is new in field casting. Match or foreshortened Match is my leading choice for replacing my light rod. I need to throw it and the Beach to see. I was tickled with the delivery of the Carbon Metal the other day. I'm heading up to Jacks as soon as this weather breaks to test drive whatever stock Century Rods Ryan is holding. More as it accumulates


----------



## gvick (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow, thank you for your in depth description of all the different Rods. Now I'm all confused as well. I think it's time I throw some of them and determine which works best. I really liked the Daiwa as it seemed very forgiving and easy to throw but rather pricey. Again, thanks for you in depth analysis. 

Glenn


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

The Saltiga Ballistics are instant distance - I have 3 of them. 2 33's and 1 35. 33 plus Saltist 20H or Avet SX, 17# test is the bomb - gets you into the fishing zone. I throw the Saltist 30H/20# test up to the Trinidad 30/40# test on the 35 and that works well also. The blank is thin so it cuts through the air like butter, nice backbone too but the price is kinda high.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I see you live in Heaven (Buxton) and i am sure fishn the point you already know most of the time we will be fishing 8 & Bait to start with and go up from there so that narrows the field back right there. 

I have tossed a few other rods but I do love my WRI- Wheeler rods, for 8 & Bait my go to is a Fusion and some love the Fusion Mag but for them days that it takes 10 to 12 & Bait and Lord knows we do get them down there I whup out my Inferno and have at it. Ya ever seen anyone tie on two 8oz sinkers and toss them just to watch them roll down the beach ,,, ya might get the picture of how and at times what it takes to fish that area folks.

I have seen lots of the rods listed above fishing under these conditions and doing a fine job but the best rod of all time is the one that feels best in your hands so try as many different type rods as you can before picking just one.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

if your interested in century..
i also got a brand new century CCC LD (or C3LD, ld means low diameter). 13' here. i have a pair. but only use one. this is the backup one. lol
comes with reducer and nice rugged canvas rod sling

very light IMO for a 13' rod, lighter then the afaw match.
a chunk more forgiving than the afaw match. 
but doesnt have as much power as it. especially when you need to hurl 8oz on a whim. 
the match can do it. the c3ld.. ehh. i stick with 4-6oz for it.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Ooeric, I may be. They have C3LD at Jacks and I plan to test drive. Why don't you consider what you might want for it. I am also considering your Beach. One other question for you, If I was going to replace my 7500C3CT with another reel @300 yds of 20# which one is better for the surf Penn 535 or the 229F? Which one can you cast farther?
Shooter If I've got to tie on 2 eights its time to pack it up a go to the house.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Peixaria said:


> Thanx for the wisdom, Is the Makoi a thinwall blank? Of your larger Zziplex, which is closest to Quattro, I have thrown that before. Any personal experience with Carbon Metal or Tornadoe? Thanx


The newest CTS surf blanks are not the makoi series -- those are tough to get-- and much more pricey-- not that the surf series is cheap -- the surf series blanks retail from $279 to $349 from the lightest version to the heaviest. The makoi series (which I'm not sure are still being made) were priced a couple hundred dollars higher. The CTS Surf is very thin-walled-- making it light, but still powerful.

I have never thrown a quattro -- but based on what I have heard-- my ZTI would be the closest to the quattro.

I don't have any centuries myself, but have seen some of the latest offerings at tournaments lately. They are well worth checking out-- see Ryan at Hatteras Jacks to see what he has in stock.

THe thick walls of the WRI rods are some of the thickest I have seen-- which is why some complain of how heavy they are-- at the same time they are fairly narrow in terms of Butt diameter (good for smaller hands)-- and the thick walls give them the ability to throw a brick-- if needed.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

balls to wall 300yd 20# reels.
4 choices really.. 229f 7500ct daiwa30 535.
honestly.. they are all about the same casting wise. i can cast all of the about the same distance. 
roughly the same spool heights and capacity.
ive casted or had all. im also selling a 7500 ct blue in the marketplace.

if you want water resistant and power durable the 535GS (not the mag one). the daiwa30 comes in close second. id give edge to the 535. more top end drag
the most durable and hardest cranking. 229f but not really water resistant. i usually just grease the whole gearcase. throw in greased ht100's.. your set for the next 5 years. the clicker can wake the dead. i use a static magged 220f with my c3ld.
the 7500. looks and throws nice. my om heaver rod uses a custom 7500c3ct chrome i built. cause it looks nice. xD


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Other than the Accurates I don't have much experience with West Coast reels.Don't own any Avets. I am a huge fan of Calstar Grafighters. Do the Newells have conversion end plates for magnetic braking? I see that they have better bearings available. I have seen many variations of Accu plates for Penns and Newells,Tiburon as well. If I can add the mag maybe the 229 is the way to go. I like my 7500C3CT but the frame is not true as I dropped it on concrete maybe 2 years ago. Never been the same since despite all the bending and twisting. Maybe just a new frame. Have you ever surf cast the Accurate Boss Magnum e class 270 X 6.1 to 1 single speed? This was my original choice for replacement but now I am rethinking.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

The Diawa Saltist 30 will hold 300yrds of 20 and requires absolutely no works out of the box to be a very good casting reel. Great drags and will throw almost as far as a 525Mag. Check one out at the drum and see if they have one for you to test drive. I am sure someone out there will have one for you to toss. Very smooth reel.


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

I have the RS 1509, a BPS Cape Point, and a Tica 12' heaver.

The nicest heaver I've ever cast was a Fusion. Rocked my world, if I could only afford it... I'd get one. I also liked a Lami 1502 a friend let me use a bit.


----------

